# Off-River Camping Near Upper Colorado



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm doing a mid-week day trip on the Upper Colorado towards the end of this month. Haven't done this section before. Planning on driving up and camping, then floating the next day from Pumphouse to State Bridge. I've searched the forum and it looks like there is a good amount of vehicle accessible camping available on the river in that stretch. However, particularly given how crowded this area apparently gets, I would prefer to camp somewhere a little more secluded. So I'm looking for any information on undeveloped camping in the area. Am I going to have good luck finding a place that is A) private and quiet; B) not much trouble to pull a trailer to with rolled raft, etc.; and C) away from the crowds but not so far a drive that it will take half a day to get back to the river and put on? Looks like there are a couple national forest access points near Radium, hopefully that is a good option. Or maybe I'm way off base and camping right off the river/road would be good?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Mid week should be pretty mellow around those parts and the camp sites can be useful mid week. There is some camping on the river side of road just to the north of the pumphouse turn off, through a gate/cattle guard. it also can be crowded but its dispersed.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice camping opposite of State Bridge landing at Windy point. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Above Pumphouse on the hill is your answer. First right turn after Dead Man's Corner/Inspiration Point. If you hit Pumphouse road you went too far. It is a big U turn when coming from civilization. Many dispersed sites accesable with a trailer. Easily identifiable from google satellite.


----------

